# Newbie saying Hello



## Gurd (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi ppl  

I'm new to this forum and thought I'd introduce myself

I live in Wrexham, N Wales and am a mature student.

I keep Malawi Cichlids, enjoy coarse fishing and have not long ago got my 1st Mantid I did get 2 nymphs but 1 died  

It's a Bud Wing Mantid (Parasphendale affinis) here is a pic of him/her I dunno :?







I hope I can learn from ppl's collective knowledge if I have any problems


----------



## Rick (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome. There is a lot of knowledge here. About anything you will need to know you can find out here.


----------



## Ian (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sven (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey Gurd, welcome to the Forum!! :lol: 

Im never have hold a Malawi Cichlids so far, but i like there coloring.

I think you will find here a lot of Infos about your Budwing Mantid  .

Greets

Sven


----------



## tarpshack (Oct 8, 2006)

Good luck with your Budwing. Just reading about that species has really facinated me. I hope to one day one one (or a few).


----------

